# Halogen Oven



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Good morning All

Thinking of getting a halogen oven for the van. One of these plug in kitchen appliances not a fitted one!! Has anyone got one, does it work or is it just a passing fad like sandwich toasters were.
I would of course only use this when on EHU.

Neil


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi neilandebs . my wife says worth their weight in gold and self cleaning get the big size if you can so you can put a full chicken Sunday roast in ( no scrubbing ovens anymore ) thats got to be good yes. jud P.S you will have to watch the site supply


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did we not read on here that these suffer from premature BULB failure.   no really.

cabby


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

NeilandDebs said:


> Good morning All
> 
> Thinking of getting a halogen oven for the van. One of these plug in kitchen appliances not a fitted one!! Has anyone got one, does it work or is it just a passing fad like sandwich toasters were.
> I would of course only use this when on EHU.
> ...


Go for it,they are the dogs niagra's, when the wife bought one I though it would end up in the junk cupboard with all the other "wonderful accesories " she has bought in the past. that was over a year ago and its still going strong,when we have a chicken I'm loitering with intend when it comes out,bootiful.
Cabby could be right about the premature element burning out though, this happened to the first one we bought, but was changed under guarantee (Costco's) and a year down the line this one has been fine. Get it bought!
seamus.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im on my third one now and they are really great for cooking


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Fantastic accessory, to me a must have!!!

Jenny


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Brilliant things l have one in use daily at home as well as a small 7 litre one which fits inside my MH oven (with the lid turned upside down in the to the bowl).

I bought both from Andrew James, via ebay and they now supply a spare bulb.

I once dropped the lid of my larger one from waist height on to a solid floor. I truly thought l would need to replace the bulb but nope it worked fine, just a very slight dent in the outer rim.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi
We have had one from ideal world shopping channel but the glass bowel had lots of flaws in it, so sent it back. The one they sent us in return also had flaws in it; we used it for a short time then the thermostat packed in so sent that back and asked for a refund.

Bought a JML one from Argos and took the extra insurance, this one has been very good, and we use it all the time when on EH. We bought an extension ring from Clifford James. The reason we did this was to allow us to cook a chicken vertical with a Spanek cooking frame. Look for it on the web. Go for it.

Colin


----------

